# Cheap or not?



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

would it be cheaper to buy a large glass tank (90 gallons+) or make one?


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

if you already have the skills and equipment to make it yourself, definately making it is cheaper. but if you don't, then buying, as you can find 90 gallon tanks for like $150. at petsmart, they have 150-200 gallon tanks with built-in stand/cabinet and hood for like $450


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

75 gallons is generally recognized as the point at which it becomes cheaper to build than buy. Up until that size building is a waste of time. A 90, therefore should be cheaper to build than buy, but probably not by very much.

It's nevertheless a project I would recommend, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

the walmart idea sounds good but im sure the tanks are the best to buy. walmart is known for selling crap


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

what? who said walmart? i didn't say walmart? i said Petsmart......


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

sorry, I misread


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

wouls the ponds be the same way woudl it be cheaper to build then buy.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh yes, much cheaper, depending on your choice of size, shape, and materials.

I personally like to use above-ground swimming pools, around which I put a bunch of planters and flowerpots for disguise and decoration. Those pools like you find at walmart are very cheap, dollar-per-gallon wise. How often can you otherwise find a 900 gallon tank for 40 bucks?
My yard is full of them. They let me grow a lot of fish for cheap, and they cut down on the amount of grass I have to mow. LOL!

However, if you want to dig a big hole and put a plastic liner in it, that will certainly work. Liners come in a wide price range, but I would suggest getting a really good one up front. Draining it out, digging it all up, and replacing it every time it fails due to using a cheap liner is not something you'll want to do.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Also, above-ground ponds with cement blocks as a base work pretty well. Good underlay (sand, carpet, etc.) and good liner on top of that are musts.

On a similar note, would having two relatively cheap liners (two layers) be just as good as having one expensive one? I'm building an indoor pond and need an answer, because the good liner I saw cost a good $70 and I don't have a job yet.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

WOHOO i got a summer project to start.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

oh, i never thought of using carpet as an underlay! would be nice and soft to keep rocks from poking through the liner.....


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

yeah that was a good idea. Im going to try that.


----------

